# Steam Account Recovery



## bloodsniper

I cannot play on my steam account

I have forgotten my password, and I dont use my old email anymore...
(Don't remember the password to it either, it was counterstrike, but i misspelled it somehow, and made it around 8 years ago and never had to try to log back in till i moved out and bought my own comp....!!!!)

I know my DoB, answer to any secret Q i may have answered...

I know my old email, my username....

I know anything i need to know (except for my p-word... I let my friend play on mine like 2 years ago, and have played on a diff friend of mines since before then.... and i think he changed it...) but i cant play!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

any help?


----------



## Tiber Septim

Resetting a lost password.
About all we can do.



> If you do not receive the account name e-mail or the verification code/secret question e-mail, your account may have been hijacked by another user. Please see the *Reclaiming a Hijacked Steam Account* for instructions to reclaim a hijacked Steam account.


----------

